

Wordpress.com Launches Free Blog-by-Phone Feature - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/07/wordpresscom-launches-twiliopowered-blog-by-phone-feature.html

======
bdickason
Twilio is doing some amazing things. I can't wait to roll some of their
features into our app :D

I seem to rememeber Livejournal offering this a loooong time ago but can't
seem to find anything by googling. Anyone else remember this or am I insane?

